
British economy will be largest in Europe by 2030? - dmmalam
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2529306/British-economy-largest-Europe-2030-Austerity-UK-surging-ahead-Germany-France.html
======
mpweiher
Right. Although Austerity hasn't actually worked in the past 5 years for the
UK (with GNI _down_ by 15+ percent [1], compared to up 4% for Germany [2]), it
will magically start working in the future. Wishful thinking at best.

[1] [http://data.worldbank.org/country/united-
kingdom](http://data.worldbank.org/country/united-kingdom)

[2]
[http://data.worldbank.org/country/germany](http://data.worldbank.org/country/germany)

